# quel version de xcode pour un powermac g5 sous 10.5 ?



## atariX_ (8 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir ( ou bonjour plutôt  ) à tous, je voulais savoir quelle version de xcode je devais installer sur un powermac g5 late 2005 2x2ghz tournant sous 10.5.8. 

Merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

La dernière version de Xcode (Universal) pour Leopard est la version *3.1.4*


----------



## atariX_ (8 Octobre 2010)

merci  puis-je la télécharger sur le site d'apple ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Va sur cette page Apple Developer download, ouvre ta session, tu seras redirigé sur la page *Download --> Applications*, clic sur le lien Developer Tools.
Le download name est  Xcode 3.1.4 Developer DVD (Disk Image) environ vers le vingtième download name.

Sinon, si tu n'es pas membre de l'ADC (c'est gratuit), clic sur "join now"


----------



## atariX_ (9 Octobre 2010)

merci beaucoup  je suis en train de downloader


----------



## atariX_ (11 Octobre 2010)

tout marche nickel  encore merci


----------

